

Ask HN: Zero-Index Tabs in Vim (NerdTREE) - frankel0

Does anyone know a way to zero-index tabs in Vim?<p>For example, they currently can be navigated by
`1gt`, `2gt`, etc. and my brain can&#x27;t handle that the first tab is tab one.<p>I didn&#x27;t see anyone else with this issue so I figured I would throw it up here.
======
jvreeland
Not without changing the source or writing a new function/remapping the
command.

What does this have to do with NERDTree?

